# Unreleased Canon Gear Has Appeared for Certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 14, 2017)

```
<p>Nokishita has posted a bunch of unreleased Canon gear that has appeared for certification. Below is Google translated and I have put what we think each product is.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>PC2276 (EOS M20)</strong>
<ul>
<li>Mirror-less camera</li>
<li>Made in Japan</li>
<li>SKU: 2209C002AA, 2209C012AA, 2209C022AA, 2209C032AA, 2210C002AA, 2210C012AA, 2210C022AA, 2210C032AA, 2211C002AA, 2211C012AA, 2211C022AA, 2211C032AA</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>PC 2335 (New G Series PowerShot or SX70 HS)</strong>
<ul>
<li>Digital camera</li>
<li>Made in Japan</li>
<li>SKU: 2208C001AA</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Interchangeable lens 1 (EF 85mm f/1.4L IS)</strong>
<ul>
<li>SKU: 2271C005AA</li>
<li>Made in Japan (Utsunomiya Factory)</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Interchangeable lens 2 (<del>The EF-S 18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM in Different Colors</del> This is 3 different lens<del>es</del>)</strong>
<ul>
<li>SKU: 2273C005AA, 2274C005AA, 2275C005AA</li>
<li>Made in Malaysia</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Strobe (A new flash, we haven’t heard anything about)</strong>
<ul>
<li>SKU: 2398C003AA</li>
<li>Made in Japan (Oita)</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

What an odd bunch of misfits to release alongside a $2k sports car of a portrait lens!

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

Also, the f/*4*-5.6 crop kit zoom seems here to stay. Given the relatively limited applications of 18mm @ f/max (rookie astro work? Handheld church nave? A kid's school concert?), I wonder, would a pure 18-55 f/5.6 IS STM be much smaller?

- A


----------



## bereninga (Jul 14, 2017)

Any predictions on pricing for the 85mm?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

bereninga said:


> Any predictions on pricing for the 85mm?



If the f/1.2L II will stick around, one would think this new f/1.4L IS will be the resolution-killer, an 85 Art with first party AF and IS. It may also get the BR gunk. Then you have to get into the cache/lustworthiness of f/1.2 vs. [f/1.4 + IS] (which may be a 'world's first' for marketing purposes, right?) to peg the price.

So I'd guess somewhere between $1500-2000, probably on the high end of that.

- A


----------



## bereninga (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > Any predictions on pricing for the 85mm?
> ...



Yeah, good points. Probably $1800. With the 35mm f/1.4 ii going for $1700, this one will be another professional workhorse lens. The Sigma's will certainly be a bargain though.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

bereninga said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > bereninga said:
> ...



Potential claims:

Fastest ever L prime with IS

First ever FF f/1.4 prime with IS (can someone correct me there? Is that right?)

Canon might ask for a mint for this the more I think about it. The world is obsessed with max aperture defining the value of a lens (with the exception of the mythical 50 f/1.4 dirt cheapo double gauss designs), but IS drives perceived value as well. Canon could make hay with this.

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Also, the f/*4*-5.6 crop kit zoom seems here to stay. Given the relatively limited applications of 18mm @ f/max (rookie astro work? Handheld church nave? A kid's school concert?), I wonder, would a pure 18-55 f/5.6 IS STM be much smaller?
> 
> - A



Or they could take the Fuji way and make EF-S 18-55/2.8-4 IS STM lens 
_(Fujinon 18-55/2.8-4 LM OIS is a very good kit lens, many Fuji users won't need to upgrade, unless they want constant f/2.8 of a much pricier 16-55/2.8 WR lens)._


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Or they could take the Fuji way and make EF-S 18-55/2.8-4 IS STM lens
> _(Fujinon 18-55/2.8-4 LM OIS is a very good kit lens, many Fuji users won't need to upgrade, unless they want constant f/2.8 of a much pricier 16-55/2.8 WR lens)._



You may be on to something there:

Canon 18-55 f/4-5.6: 62mm length, 215g weight
Canon 18-55 f/3.5-5.6: 75mm length, 205g weight
Fuji 18-55 f/2.8-4: 70mm length, 310g weight
Canon 17-55 f/2.8: 112mm length, 645g weight

It would appear that 18mm @ f/3.5 shaves a good centimeter-plus off of the crop kit zoom, but f/2.8-4 just adds a bit of weight. That might be a nice middle ground option over an outright replacement of the 17-55 2.8, aka the 'never will get a version II for more reasons than I can count' lens. :

- A


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Or they could take the Fuji way and make EF-S 18-55/2.8-4 IS STM lens
> ...



Still always relatively amazed that it exists in the first place considering Canon's crop/FF strategy. I owned it for some time before I switched to full frame, and I had lots of love for it. That said, I do think a 2.8-4 lens would be a fair upgrade for a lot of crop users if it was done well and went to 15mm, and it would still leave constant-aperture EF lenses with some advantage.

On a more relevant note, I am super excited to see how the 85mm F/1.4L IS ends up. I've never really been into primes, but I recently did a CPS evaluation of the 35mm f/1.4L II and fell in love with that lens. I could really see myself using a duo of the 35mm f/1.4L II and 85mm F/1.4L IS for almost everything, if the AF is as great as the 35mm. I hope more details leak out soon!


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

H. Jones said:


> On a more relevant note, I am super excited to see how the 85mm F/1.4L IS ends up. I've never really been into primes, but I recently did a CPS evaluation of the 35mm f/1.4L II and fell in love with that lens. I could really see myself using a duo of the 35mm f/1.4L II and 85mm F/1.4L IS for almost everything, if the AF is as great as the 35mm. I hope more details leak out soon!



Regarding that new 85L, I just got a glimpse of Canon's marketing collaterals for it.

- A


----------



## Jopa (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > On a more relevant note, I am super excited to see how the 85mm F/1.4L IS ends up. I've never really been into primes, but I recently did a CPS evaluation of the 35mm f/1.4L II and fell in love with that lens. I could really see myself using a duo of the 35mm f/1.4L II and 85mm F/1.4L IS for almost everything, if the AF is as great as the 35mm. I hope more details leak out soon!
> ...



Cool new look of Canon's glass! Apparently it should also work with Sigma dock


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > On a more relevant note, I am super excited to see how the 85mm F/1.4L IS ends up. I've never really been into primes, but I recently did a CPS evaluation of the 35mm f/1.4L II and fell in love with that lens. I could really see myself using a duo of the 35mm f/1.4L II and 85mm F/1.4L IS for almost everything, if the AF is as great as the 35mm. I hope more details leak out soon!
> ...



Well, that brightened up my day!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2017)

Is it possible that new flash is replacement for long discontinued 320Ex? Maybe just RT Slave capability with lower price tag compared to 430EX-III RT.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 14, 2017)

Optimistic pricing for the 85 f/1.4L IS, Mr. A...

My bet is $2200.


----------



## mustafa (Jul 14, 2017)

Could PC 2335 be a G5 X MkII? I've been hoping for this for some time.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 14, 2017)

If Canon can make an 85mm f/1.4 lens with IS, maybe it can make a 50mm f/1.4 lens with IS as well.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 14, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> If Canon can make an 85mm f/1.4 lens with IS, maybe it can make a 50mm f/1.4 lens with IS as well.



How about a new version of the 50mm 1.2 WITH AF? I mean AF that works at all distances, f/stops, and fast enough to catch a portrait of somebody sitting still. 

Ok, Pookie, I'm being sarcastic, and I'll once again disclose I've never owned a 50mm 1.2. Holding out for the functional version. :


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 14, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > If Canon can make an 85mm f/1.4 lens with IS, maybe it can make a 50mm f/1.4 lens with IS as well.
> ...



L primes are too expensive for me, but if Canon gives the 50mm f/1.4 & 85mm f/1.8 the 24-28-35mm treatment, I'll buy 'em both.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> L primes are too expensive for me, but if Canon gives the 50mm f/1.4 & 85mm f/1.8 the 24-28-35mm treatment, I'll buy 'em both.



That was _poetry_, thank you.

There's no smiling + crying emoji here, so you'll just get the sad + crying emoji from me. :'(

- A


----------



## Jopa (Jul 14, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Optimistic pricing for the 85 f/1.4L IS, Mr. A...
> 
> My bet is $2200.



I bet $1 it will be under $2k. Otherwise they may the mighty 1.2 look cheap.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 14, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> L primes are too expensive for me, but if Canon gives the 50mm f/1.4 & 85mm f/1.8 the 24-28-35mm treatment, I'll buy 'em both.



Be careful what you wish for. The 24mm and 28mm are f/2.8 after all


----------



## Fleetie (Jul 14, 2017)

I'll predict $2500 and £2500 for the 85/1.4 L IS.


----------



## ricky_005 (Jul 14, 2017)

Why would you go even deeper with canon gear when Sony is offering a bit better IQ and PRO functions that Canon refuses to offer there fan boys?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > L primes are too expensive for me, but if Canon gives the 50mm f/1.4 & 85mm f/1.8 the 24-28-35mm treatment, I'll buy 'em both.
> ...



The 24/28/35 IS lenses are _just as fast as the lenses they replaced_. So a non-L 50 f/1.4 IS USM and 85 f/1.8 IS USM is entirely possible.

That said, it would appear to CR Guy that we're going to get a 50 f/1.4 USM II (with Nano USM) instead. FBW = ugh for me, but if it's internally focusing and quick, I'm in.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> Why would you go even deeper with canon gear when Sony is offering a bit better IQ and PRO functions that Canon refuses to offer there fan boys?



Like offering $2k+ lenses that only focus by wire? You're right, Sony always brings the good stuff. :

- A


----------



## bereninga (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh yeah, I forgot that the 85mm f/1.2 is going for $1900 currently. Okay, this one is definitely $2k at least. I'm changing my prediction to $2100.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 14, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> Why would you go even deeper with canon gear when Sony is offering a bit better IQ and PRO functions that Canon refuses to offer there fan boys?



This "fan boy" is very satisfied with Canon's gear and top-notch customer service.

As for Sony, not sure how deep I'd commit to a company that has had so many spectacular tech failures that become useless paperweights. Betamax, VAIO computers, Trinitron TV's, LCD TV's, OLED TV's, Walkman, PSPgo...They seem to push out products just to keep their R&D and marketing departments viable and relevant but without any clear mission or patience.

So, when it comes to committing to more than just a fun camera that may or may not have service support, including parts, no thanks. Hover boards are cool toys, but I'll stick with my trusty Honda sedan, thank you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you go even deeper with canon gear when Sony is offering a bit better IQ and PRO functions that Canon refuses to offer there fan boys?
> ...



Don't forget the 'industry standard' XQD cards!


----------



## Khalai (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > On a more relevant note, I am super excited to see how the 85mm F/1.4L IS ends up. I've never really been into primes, but I recently did a CPS evaluation of the 35mm f/1.4L II and fell in love with that lens. I could really see myself using a duo of the 35mm f/1.4L II and 85mm F/1.4L IS for almost everything, if the AF is as great as the 35mm. I hope more details leak out soon!
> ...



Otus is a beast lens. That thing could probably survive neutron star explosion. Engineering on Otus lenses is another level from L lenses. And I truly LOVE L lenses. Even old Planar 1.4/85 is built like a brick...


----------



## SkynetTX (Jul 14, 2017)

Who needs another version of the 18-55mm f/4-5.6 with STM motor? Noone. An f/2.8-4 IS USM would make more sense. And where's my 250mm f/5.6 IS USM Macro with the 75 cm MFD? Sometimes I'm just phisically unable to get closer to the beetles than this.


----------



## BillB (Jul 14, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...



I've always wondered whether sales of the 24-28-35 trio have met Canon's expections, or even come close. I have the 28mm, but I got it before the 16-35 f4 made its appearance. I like the 28, but the 16-35 is on the camera much more of the time. I don't regret buying the 28mm, but I don't think I would have gotten it if the 16-35 f4 had been available at the time, or if I had had the 24-70 f2.8II. There may be a similar situation for upgrades of the 50 f1.4 and the 85 f1.8. The mid range zooms may pretty stiff competition. 

I often carry my 85 f1.8 along with my 16-35 to add some length and some closeup capacity, but I am not in a hurry to spend money on an upgrade.


----------



## Wizardly (Jul 14, 2017)

Still no EF-S 15-85mm II :-\


----------



## ricky_005 (Jul 14, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you go even deeper with canon gear when Sony is offering a bit better IQ and PRO functions that Canon refuses to offer there fan boys?
> ...



Fact are Facts ..... Your opinion wont and cant overthrow the fact Sony has better Glass, tools and output that is better than canon.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 14, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > ricky_005 said:
> ...



Now Ricky, you're getting delusional again.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 14, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > ricky_005 said:
> ...



Oh yeah, all that Sony gear lining the NFL sidelines. Boy you say some stupid things.


----------



## ricky_005 (Jul 15, 2017)

bdunbar79 said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



You saying Canon glass is better than Zeiss?

Your smoking Crack boy!


----------



## SweOz (Jul 15, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...


I love how people who don't own or have never used the 50mm f/1.2 L poo poo this lens all the time My copy focus very well and is superb for its intended use.
For fast action requiring a super fast focus I use my 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II


----------



## Hellish (Jul 15, 2017)

Hopefully its a bit ligher than the 85mm f/1.2


----------



## ricky_005 (Jul 15, 2017)

SweOz said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



The 50mm f/1.2 L is a piece of crap ....... its propose was to screw you over! ...... Than announces they will be coming out with a new 50mm f/1.2 L II .....WTF? Cause they want to screw you over again!


----------



## SweOz (Jul 15, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> SweOz said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...


You just keep trolling and using your ef-s 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 XVII and off-brand semi functioning glass and I keep enjoying my L-glass collection and the image quality it's producing


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 15, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> SweOz said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...



I thought you were a troll. Now I know you are a troll. Things a little boring at the Sony forums?


----------



## dak723 (Jul 15, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> Why would you go even deeper with canon gear when Sony is offering a bit better IQ and PRO functions that Canon refuses to offer there fan boys?



Because we are not suckers like you who fall for all the Sony hype! 

Oh, I forgot - you are a TROLL!


----------



## jdavidse (Jul 15, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> Why would you go even deeper with canon gear when Sony is offering a bit better IQ and PRO functions that Canon refuses to offer there fan boys?



*their


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 15, 2017)

Jopa said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you go even deeper with canon gear when Sony is offering a bit better IQ and PRO functions that Canon refuses to offer there fan boys?
> ...





ricky_005 said:


> Well said Mike ......Sony camera are to small and anyone that thinks its no problem, must have Tiny Hands like Donald Trump.
> 
> I'm sure Donald would say its a Great, Fantastic Terrific camera size .... See look how it fits my tiny hands.



Yeah, he's a confused soul. He dumps all over Sony just for the politics of it all.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 15, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > ricky_005 said:
> ...



Yes, Zeiss glass SUCKS for a sports photog. Sucks. Plus, you said Sony. Sony sucks too.


----------



## mahdi_mak2000 (Jul 15, 2017)

canon should make some real fast lenses for M series before they make any full frame ML. I hate adapter


----------



## rwvaughn (Jul 15, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Now Ricky, you're getting delusional again.



Don't feed the troll... Arguing with a Sony fan boy is like playing chess with a pigeon... no matter how good you are the bird poops on the board and struts around like it won anyway.


----------



## Woody (Jul 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Interchangeable lens 2 (The EF-S 18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM in Different Colors)
> SKU: 2273C005AA, 2274C005AA, 2275C005AA
> It is unknown whether the colorfulness is three colors or different lenses
> Made in Malaysia



I have the EF-S 18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM lens and it's made in Taiwan, not Malaysia.

I guess this is the new EF-M kit lens in different colors.

Or, hopefully, a bunch of different EF-M/EF-S lenses.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 15, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > L primes are too expensive for me, but if Canon gives the 50mm f/1.4 & 85mm f/1.8 the 24-28-35mm treatment, I'll buy 'em both.
> ...



All three have the same max aperture as the previous models, so the new 35mm is f/2.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 15, 2017)

BillB said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



I do not know.



BillB said:


> I have the 28mm, but I got it before the 16-35 f4 made its appearance. I like the 28, but the 16-35 is on the camera much more of the time. I don't regret buying the 28mm, but I don't think I would have gotten it if the 16-35 f4 had been available at the time, or if I had had the 24-70 f2.8II.



I have f/2.8 L zooms, but sometimes I photo people (read: handheld, normal to medium telephoto) in lighting conditions that require 1/10s @ ISO 12,800 @ f/2.8 (from a photo four years ago, taken on a roof top at night, lit by candles & full moon).

IS helps at those conditions. Adding f/1.4-1.8 and a lighter lens would help even more.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 15, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you go even deeper with canon gear when Sony is offering a bit better IQ and PRO functions that Canon refuses to offer there fan boys?
> ...



I don't know that I'd call those all failures - Trinitron tubes (I had a monitor and relatives had TVs) produced awesome pictures. I've had two of their LCD TVs and loved both. Betamax lost in the market, but wasn't pushed out "without any clear mission". Walkmans were successful for a long time.

And critically, many of the above differ from cameras in that they're single-time purchases. If your Walkman breaks, your CDs work elsewhere. If your TV breaks, your next one can be another brand. Neither needs a collection of available lenses and other accessories. Which, even just in the camera space, Sony has a track record of abandoning.

I'm very likely about to buy a third Sony LCD TV. I'd never invest into their cameras as a system, only a body for adapting old lenses if I got the desire to play with that.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 15, 2017)

I too have toyed with the idea of getting an A7rII with metabones for the great sensor IQ. But, the ergonomics and very poor menu system keeps turning me off (even for occasional use).


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 15, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > ricky_005 said:
> ...



You're right--"failures" was the wrong word. I was trying to convey that Sony has a history of hits that it either abandons or lets get run over by other companies innovating. Their VAIO PC's are an example, though Sony wasn't a villain, just shortsighted for plunging deeply into a product line that couldn't survive PC's becoming a commodity rather than a special purchase followed by buying more accessories, etc.

A point and shoot? Sure. But to invest lots of money and faith into bodies, lenses, and flashes (?), I want a solid, dedicated company that has a long history of steady improvement of products, along with very reliable service. Canon is not perfect, but compared to competitors, in my opinion, definitely a solid company to "commit" to.

As for TV's, as Sony no longer makes their own panels, I don't see the point of paying a licensing fee on top of the usual cost to buy an LG, Samsung, Vizio, etc.


----------



## infared (Jul 15, 2017)

I am just keeping my 85mm f/1.2L II. Love that lens! 8)


----------



## Woody (Jul 15, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> I too have toyed with the idea of getting an A7rII with metabones for the great sensor IQ. But, the ergonomics and very poor menu system keeps turning me off (even for occasional use).



Agreed. Totally.

I played with the Sony A7s cameras in my company several times: the ergonomics and menu system are downright awful.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 16, 2017)

SweOz said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Unfortunately, with its focus shift, its "intended use" excludes accurate AF or MF at f/1.4 - f/4 within six feet. And from the many, many samples I've pored over, too many of which include horrid over-sharpening, nailing focus on eyes in portraits is something like winning the lottery.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 16, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> This "fan boy" is very satisfied with Canon's gear and top-notch customer service.
> 
> As for Sony, not sure how deep I'd commit to a company that has had so many spectacular tech failures that become useless paperweights. Betamax, VAIO computers, Trinitron TV's, LCD TV's, OLED TV's, Walkman, PSPgo...They seem to push out products just to keep their R&D and marketing departments viable and relevant but without any clear mission or patience.
> 
> So, when it comes to committing to more than just a fun camera that may or may not have service support, including parts, no thanks. Hover boards are cool toys, but I'll stick with my trusty Honda sedan, thank you.



What? Do you mean the tech itself was a failure or there just wasn't consumer up-take/acceptance?

Betamax was technically superior to VHS and while consumer acceptance wasn't there, it was the consumer forerunner of the professional/broadcast format, Betacam SP, that was the de facto industry standard for DECADES.

I had a friend that was a computer tech and he said that the VAIO line from Sony was great. Damn near bulletproof, compared to a lot of others back then. I can't personally vouch, but I knew a lot of people that owned them, too.

Trinitron TV's. Really? That's laughable.

LCD and OLED TV's. My first HD set was a Sony rear projection LCD and it was great for 2004. Served me well for many years, then one of my friends for many more after that. As far as OLED, yeah, now that Sony FINALLY decided to get in on the consumer side, their consumer panels come from LG. But the first OLED that I owned was a professional/broadcast OLED monitor from Sony. I still own it and I still consider it my reference monitor. The last time I had it calibrated, it specced out almost as good before calibration as after.

Walkman. Seriously?! When I read that, I could't tell if you were just trying to be funny or not. That is one of the silliest things I've ever read. The Walkman arguably started the personal, portable music industry/craze decades ago(think 70's/80's). Who here didn't own or didn't know someone who owned a Walkman cassette player and/or/then a Walkman CD player?

PSPGO. Well, maybe. The PSP was great, I owned one and liked it until it just died on me way to soon.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 17, 2017)

RunAndGun said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > This "fan boy" is very satisfied with Canon's gear and top-notch customer service.
> ...



You are one of the faithful, so go all in on a Sony body, lenses, and flashes(?)!

I can't argue with you about Sony producing "technically superior" products. The Betamax of decades back was just misunderstood, as are Sony's best-in-class sensors today. Problem is, Sony's products are tops today, gone tomorrow.

Apparently you missed my follow-up post, but that's ok, you were upset about reminding people that Sony does not commit long-term to their products in the way serious camera companies do.

If I need my 5D III serviced, I have no doubts, no concerns, and I know I'll have it back in a week! Same with any lens or flash I own. Just like driving to the Honda dealer with my Accord. Just like that.

Canon has been focused for decades on selling gear that photographers buy and use professionally and passionately and get serviced quickly when required. Sony? The new kid on the block, is that what we're peddling here today?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 18, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> You're right--"failures" was the wrong word. I was trying to convey that Sony has a history of hits that it either abandons or lets get run over by other companies innovating. Their VAIO PC's are an example, though Sony wasn't a villain, just shortsighted for plunging deeply into a product line that couldn't survive PC's becoming a commodity rather than a special purchase followed by buying more accessories, etc.
> 
> A point and shoot? Sure. But to invest lots of money and faith into bodies, lenses, and flashes (?), I want a solid, dedicated company that has a long history of steady improvement of products, along with very reliable service. Canon is not perfect, but compared to competitors, in my opinion, definitely a solid company to "commit" to.
> 
> As for TV's, as Sony no longer makes their own panels, I don't see the point of paying a licensing fee on top of the usual cost to buy an LG, Samsung, Vizio, etc.



I did allude to that difference between a P&S and an ILC system when I was talking about TVs. And, while Sony doesn't make their own panels... basically no one else does either. You don't buy TVs from AUO, CMO, or the other panel manufacturers in China. You play the same lottery about which factory it came from with Samsung, and I believe LG as well. And there are qualitative differences that might induce you to pay more, which may or may not be important to you, but the XBR850E is not just the MU6300 with a surcharge.

That's all off-topic though. The bottom line is, in this arena, the only thing I'd get a Sony for is adapting old lenses, because I specifically do not trust them to maintain a stable camera system year after year. I have complete faith, on the other hand, that Canon will give me as much as anyone else to work with.


----------

